# How do you handle a low-rent mugger?



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, if you're an aging yet handsome and charismatic knife grinder, then you dispose of the aggressor as cheaply as possible.

This concept stems from a conversation I had with myself. I said, "_Myself, why are toting a 200 dollar imported stiletto when the cops are going to take it for evidence_?"

This question answered itself. Heck, much like you I'm salting away money to take Cricket to a fancy place, that is, if she ever returns.

I went to the "biker bone yard" and found a 13 dollar Gerber folder that wasn't being used. I'm refining the edge to one keener than a scalpel bevel. When finished, I will polish the edge to over 20 times finer than that same scalpel's cutting surface.

As you polishers will notice, I have set the stone arm for a very aggressive edge. Yeah, it will probably dull easier, but if this cheap knife saves my life the cops can keep it.

For you guys living on starvation wages, put away that priceless stiletto and ditch that gleaming (and expensive) automatic pistol. You have Gerbers and revolvers somewhere in your clutter. After all, are you trying to impress the mugger or kill him?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hmmmm? How to handle a low-rent mugger? 

First off, I STAY OUT THE DAMN MALL!

Situational Awareness goes a long way...:vs_peace:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

For a cheap knife it came out pretty good. It took a lot of "decorative polishing" since the first few passes left the surface foggy or cloudy.

But it's sharp...

Edit: I've been playing wit the thing for a bit now, and one of the things I checked was opening the knife with my left hand. This is the side where a section of the stainless grip becomes a locking mechanism when the blade is fully deployed. Sometimes a new knife just won't open smoothly, but then, you might need to use it in an emergency with your left hand while your dominant hand has been injured.

For a new stiff knife, the rotation was smooth and the lock-up tight.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Of course the ole Bang Flop comes to mind. The cops can have my $300 Kahr.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Speaking of Kahr... it's been a long time since we've seen @sideKahr
I really enjoyed his point of view on things


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Seems he jumped off over a year ago, damn that guy was fun..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ha, a low rent mugger is still a "dope hit away from killing me for my wallet", if you threaten me, or come at me with your hand inside your jacket, you are GONNA GET DRAWN ON, and it aint gonna be a damn knife. I carry a knife to open boxes, I carry my pistol to DEFEND MY LIFE.
A knife....PSSSHHHHHH


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> For a cheap knife it came out pretty good. It took a lot of "decorative polishing" since the first few passes left the surface foggy or cloudy.
> 
> But it's sharp...
> 
> ...


You know it is funny, I shoot with my right hand and use a knife with my left along with a fork and spoon.

I carry a Gerber folder in my left front pocket, use as a utility knife nothing more.

Now I have a knife that I made a LONG time ago,

hard as a bitch and was also to sharpen, made out of Air Die, otherwise known as D-2 @ 62 Rockwell "C" scale.

I sharpen the Gerber with a Hard Arkansas as needed, sometimes with a fine India first, good enough for what I do.

When I get the time, I will post pictures which I need to take, of the knife I need to polish.

Back to the gun, when I had to qualify for the PD I was on, shot the revolver with my right and loaded with my left.

I use to get screamed at by the state police instructor/qualifier for doing that, said I had to load with my right.

I told him to go to hell, I was not changing to suite him,

I could load twice as fast and back on target than those who were changing hands with the revolver.

He threatened to disqualify me for it, until he saw the target,

never said a thing again over the following years of qualifications.

Then we changed over to automatics, then everyone loaded with their left.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When I reach in my back pocket for my wallet to give the mugger, out comes my Ruger LCP2 instead.
It is nice and flat, fits back there just like a wallet, and cost me $229 + tax at my local Ace Hardware.

I do wear a fixed blade, 4" or 5", on my "weak" side. That is mainly to decoy any bad guys. And also would work if I'm too close for a reload.
Stick it in his belly, and crank it around until intestines start coming out.

A Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife would be better, but it just gets in the way getting in and out of the truck.

I also carry a common pocket knife, and a 3" or 4" folder.

Once, a long time ago and far away, I was without a weapon of any kind in a very dangerous part of the world. I swore then that I would always have at least a knife on me at all times. I have, for 50 years now. At least a Buck 110.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@RPD*, I think my reliance on knives stems from a very simple fact. I had blade training, but no direction with firearms. What little I know comes from "plinking" with a few members of The Dane County Sheriff. They might have pointed out my poor grip on a firearm and how to "worship that front sight," but that's pretty much it. In over 2/3s of the time I spent at the range I practiced alone.

The best thing I learned from fencing is that your foot position and the lunge of you legs was probably more important than the knife in your hand.

Then again, the knife itself I can make perfect, but admittedly, I will never be a 'dancer.' LOL


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have many preferences as to what I carry. My pistol is a Smith Shield 9mm that cost a whopping 302.00. Ultra reliable and perfectly accurate. I carry a Leatherman tool usually as well as a Surefire 6P. I can replace all of the above within seconds of getting home.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Well, if you're an aging yet handsome and charismatic knife grinder, then you dispose of the aggressor as cheaply as possible.
> 
> This concept stems from a conversation I had with myself. I said, "_Myself, why are toting a 200 dollar imported stiletto when the cops are going to take it for evidence_?"
> 
> ...


Well being a highly trained practioner of the continuum of escalating force. Low budget muggers should be given a stern voice commond of Stop that..or something similar. Lacking compliance and Quckly followed by a shot of pepper spray in the eyes..if that dont work its time for mr ASP to peck around on non vital areas..if that dont it sime to break out Mr. Sig .40. The knife should be served to pretend it belonged to the bad guy. There ya go.


----------



## Ransoft (Oct 3, 2019)

I am not so sure on how to handle this?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ransoft said:


> I am not so sure on how to handle this?


Frankly, neither am I. I was looking for opinions.

In truth, we all are going to meet idiots and buffoons. You cannot kill them all in Wisconsin, so for the most part you just have to check your six and walk away.

Having said that, I'm finding places that people gather--like stadiums, saloons or malls--are generating some real anti-social individuals. You can get into a confrontation with one of these clowns by simply blocking a certain section of a magazine rack.

If I was going to write a book on this topic I'd entitle it, "_The 427 Types Of Brain Dead Idiots You'll Meet In Public_."

Granted, I only go out to malls on the weekends so my "count" might be off by a few hundred...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ransoft said:


> I am not so sure on how to handle this?


We appreciate your honesty @Ransoft :vs_clap:

However, for Educational, Entertainment, and as a Conduit to Further This Discussion, I must give you a score of 0.01 out of 10. Keep trying though, we love persistence! :vs_karate:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Why's it gotta be low rent? You don't know them....you don't know whats in they heart? so judgy....


stay broke....thats how I roll. damn muggers just be stealing my pocket knives and shit.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When I lived in Dallas a guy wore a fake Rolex, I said you want to get knocked on the head over a fake trying to impress people? Next time I saw him he was wearing a Timex. Moral of story, don't look like you'd have anything they want.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Not to add to any additional confusion on this issue..but if the suspected low budget mugger displays a weapon or tries a blow to the head or a kick to the groin toward the victim..thats considered a deadly assault so its ok to skip the intermediate steps on that and start popping caps immediately. Unless they have changed up the rules here lately. Be sure to clinch the knife up in the dead guys hand so to get good fingerprints on it. Also have your pre paid legal gun toting insurance up to date and have a secure bug out location in case the mugger is a protected species.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Where would a "low rent mugger" become "expensive" enough to even threaten me?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> if the suspected low budget mugger displays a weapon...that's considered a deadly assault...and start popping caps immediately. *Unless they have changed up the rules here lately*.


Ay, that's the rub. I'm in Wisconsin where opinions vacillate with the blowing of the libtards, not the winds of change.

One story might be a guy who shoots a home invader and he gets a pass. Another guy shoots a robber at a convenience store and gets reviled for not just handing over the money.

It seems that most people--who have never been attacked or injured--can easily state that self defense is an antiquated response to modern America. I with I had a nickel for every libtard who trumpets things like, "_This isn't the wild west anymore_."

Frankly, a guy who gets a gun pulled on his and is threatened with death for a few lousy bucks is indeed living in the wild west. It's the same premise, your life for my thievery.

Then there's the simplistic libtard that really boils my bunions. "_If we just gathered up all the guns the USA would be a peaceful place--like Europe._"

Yeah, and just how are we going to line up all the felons and bangers who have stolen guns and no background checks?

Well, here's news for the libs who sit peacefully along side me in the coffee cafe' thinking they are safe because rough men will protect them. If trouble brews, I'm taking my wife to the nearest exit and safety. My firearm is for our protection, and I do not want to stand trial for any supposed violation of the law.

If you disarm yourself, how is that my problem?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Society is quickly becoming dysfuncitonal Knives are nice. With our current state of racial tension. Let us hope the bad guy dont have any version of dark skin. Whole towns can go up in flames quickly when the Revrerrenndd Sharpton comes to call.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Society is quickly becoming dysfuncitonal Knives are nice. With our current state of racial tension. Let us hope the bad guy dont have any version of dark skin. Whole towns can go up in flames quickly when the Revrerrenndd Sharpton comes to call.


Somebody needs to put him where he looks like he belongs the POS.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Trust the praying folks are praying hard for Kanye West's ministy. Born again Bible Believing black folks think and act very similar to us. As the Good Book says..all God's Children are one when they are adopted into His Family by the shed Blood of the Lord Jesus Christ. Children of the Devil are not in the family. Sorry.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

That begs the question, bigwheel, just because a man is a minister just whose side is he on? And if that minister is Sharpton, I'll bet his clan is the sheep and we are the wolves that are going to be eliminated.

I learned a valuable lesson in 1964 when the real Klan owned the south and churches were getting blown up daily. I could not figure out why "the religious" were targets. After all, my folks had moved us to the suburbs and our church was more of a cathedral than just a simple place to worship.

But we all grow up. Then I saw rioting and guess who fomented it (although he claimed he was a man of "peace')? Why, it was a minister of all things!

When you're a young teenager you believe that society divides itself along clear lines. There are good people and bad people. It comes as a shock when you learn that in some places guys who worship during the day wear hoods at night.

I'm not that naïve kid anymore. I watch everyone, trust few, and turn my back on none.


----------



## spritey1964 (Jun 25, 2015)

Maybe I’m naive & I do carry most times out of house (summer more difficult than winter).

In today’s cashless society, you likely won’t have much cash on you vs. scumbag thinking it’s a quick fix. Give it to him - throw away. He keeps coming at you, then he has violent & deadly intentions and bang!

Luckily, I’ve never been in the situation. Know people who live NYC & Chicago. They carry old expired credit cards as decoys and throw and run opposite. Situational awareness is most important!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a little 1911 Range Officer, . . . officer's model, . . . I'd hate to see it rotting away in a police property room, . . . but either I'm dead and my decendants haven't picked it up yet, . . . or the perp's dead, . . . and I'm packing some other 1911.

Yeah, . . . $700 bucks out of my pocket for a while, . . . hope they don't shoot it and put it away dirty, . . . but one way or another the $700 ain't that big a deal. I'm either alive and kickin or it really don't make no difference.

As for a blade, . . . I keep a Kershaw flipper in my right pocket, . . . and I keep the blade where generally it will shred a piece of copy paper being held in the corner hanging down.

Like RPD, . . . totally dislike this "unarmed" idea. I'd carry my M1A every place I went except I can't get it to fit the shoulder holster and the tee shirt to cover it.

Can't do the M1A, . . . so the ol' .45ACP is my second choice of firearms. This one is a really nice one too.

It fits in my "cactus" holster, . . . see below. I can carry my RO or a full size 5 inch in that holster, . . . comfortable as an ol couch cushion, . . . shirt tucks in so it don't show, . . . never been made with it. 

Perp wants my wallet, . . . fine, . . . I just reach with the right hand instead of the left, . . . hopefully the last thing he consciously hears and wonders "what was that sound?", . . . it was the safety being thumbed off.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Krackentoa (Jun 27, 2020)

Living in texas pulling a knife is about the dumbest thing you can do. You will always be in danger of being the guy who brought a knife to a gun fight. Low rent here doesnt mean they dont have one it just means they havent pulled it yet.

So yeah know your demographic and respect it. If I have to draw your getting a px4 storm .40 in your face.


----------



## 2guns (Mar 12, 2018)

My Daddy told me always carry a knife. For opening things and other stuff. I did not understand other stuff until high school and then I was cut.
That a$$hat met about five of my friends.
Some gauze took care of the cut.
Good and bad memories.

Behave, be kind, be safe.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm getting too old, fat, and slow for a knife fight... matter of fact, probably a really bad idea when I was young. Draw, double tap center mass, call it a day.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been in a knife fight. I don't know that there was a winner. These days I will put a bullet in your stupid freakin head and then go have a drink with @StratMaster. I still have to get that whole naked @Denton thing out of my head.


----------

